# Purpose for demon possession



## reformedman

Inspired by another thread, recently, I'd like to know the purpose for demon possession. 

What did the demons gain from all of this. The demon possession of the man of Geseneram in the cemetary howling by night and breaking away from his bonds didn't seem to do anything for the demon but only tied up a guy.

God received glory for the release of these demon possessed people in the end by Christ's work of exorcism, but how would he receive glory now if no one can correctly administer an exorcism.

The other thread speaks about possession for today as a positive, as if it still occurs. I don't know that I agree with it, and will me open minded about it, but it is curious to me that I demon possession were made to be seen yet the only people seeing them are proponents of exorcisms or pentacostals, the Daily News or New York Times has never reported one.

I think I believe more that; demon possession did in fact happen in the past, not the very early past, but only during the time of Christ's incarnation to his ascension. That these activities were for the purpose (as we all agree) to glorify Christ in his work of exorcism. And that these acitivies were CLEAR, and very EVIDENT and without question ABSOLUTELY DISTINGUISHABLE. But that today ( I hope that I am not being heretical, and I hope a brother would love me enough to correct me if I am wrong), they don't exist. 

I lean toward more that they don't exist today because;
we have no one to exorcise the demons
no reputable proofs from valid sources
this would be a clear sign of spirit existence which would be a sign for atheists, antitheists, skeptics. A wicked and adulterous generation seeks after a sign but only Christ will be given to them for a sign and it is only by faith (God given enabling of belief) that God will have them to believe in him.

Please correct me in my assumptions and also, please discuss anything related as I only threw this post up for a chat.


----------



## BobVigneault

Possession is pretty rare these days but oppression is not.

The demons are God's agents of wrath and the purpose is for discipline (as in the case of King Saul) and retribution (if you're going to dance with the devil you'll have to pay the piper).

God is glorified in displaying his justice by punishing a rebel or reprobate with demonic attack and He is glorified in displaying his mercy by releasing a child of Adam from bondage.

There is no need for an exorcist - prayer, biblical instruction and surrender to God's sovereignty are our weapons. Never engage a demon.


----------



## reformedman

> Possession is pretty rare these days but oppression is not.


I agree with you that opression is prevalent but why do you say that possession is pretty rare. Do you mean that figuratively, it has ended, or do you mean that it still happens but rarely.
If you mean that it has ended, then I think you may be right.
If you mean that it happens, albeit rarely then could you please explain a little about this.

I'm not sure if it still happens; many many christians and authors say that it still happens but I am beginning to think that everyone is just following what other people have been saying without checking it. Perhaps it has ended but many people are not confident enough to not go with the flow.

Personally, I have not heard or seen any case of possession, nor do I know of anyone that has personally seen one.

I like your point about opression though, Satan does definitely and clearly use opression. D. Martyn Lloyd Jones, spiritual depression is good book.


----------



## BobVigneault

I have a dear friend who is now a pastor in Colorado. His name is Rod Henry. He and his wife were missionaries for many years in the Philippines. They encountered demonic activity first hand and he wrote a book about it called "Filipino Spirit World : A Challenge to the Church".

Many people, including myself, who have encountered the demonic would avoid the word 'possession' and use the word 'demonized' instead. It's seems more accurate in describing what is actually going on. We called Rod and his wife into our home on two separate occasions to deal with 'demonization' in our house and of my daughters. I saw things and heard voices that disallow me from casting off the whole demonic discussion - wish I could.

For years I've tried to make sense out of what happened from a Biblical point of view. It's hard to do. I disagree now with the approach we took, that of direct engagement with the demonic. The demons did whatever they could to keep us in the game. They even let us feel like we were winning and having a 'good' effect. Thinking that your rituals and schemes are having an effect keeps one from acknowledging that God is sovereign over all things. Satan is God's ape and is never untethered. As I have stated in another thread, no one should ever engage a demon in any way. Christ is our refuge and strength and God is sovereign.


----------

